# corbeau



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
ma question est à propos de l'usage figuratif du mot "corbeau".
Le contexte est, très tristement, le meurtre d'un enfant...
_
"...Il va par ailleurs demander à ce qu'une nouvelle expertise de la *voix du  corbeau* soit faite."_

Au début je pensais à quelque chose comme "uccellaccio del malaugurio", mais evidemment ce n'est pas le cas.
Ensuite j'ai appris qu'on dit aussi "corbeau" pour indiquer " Employé  des pompes funèbres.". Donc un _becchino_? 

_"J'espère que tu mourras de chagrin, le chef. Ce n'est pas ton argent  qui pourra te redonner ton fils. Voilà ma vengeance, pauvre con », écrit  un *mystérieux corbeau."
*"La rumeur dans la région laisse entendre que le *corbeau* et meurtrier  pourrait être la mère de Grégory, qui aurait été vue à la Poste la  veille du drame."_

Peut-être que le sens ici est celui de *bourreau?* 
Ce qu'italien on pourrait définir _carnefice_.

Merci ()


----------



## Corsicum

C’est une utilisation très spécifique, pour l’Italien je n’ai aucune piste : _“Il corvo”  _Trama del film IL CORVO  _?_
*c) *,,Auteur de lettres anonymes`` _(__Lar. encyclop.__)._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/corbeau


----------



## Anaiss

Caspita, mi sono fermata un attimo prima del significato corretto!
En italien en effet je ne trouve pas un mot équivalent moi non plus..
"Un anonimo" mais on a toujours bésoin du contexte de la lettre.

Merci bien..

P.S. "Il Corvo" tra l'altro è la traduzione adattata di "The Crow"= eng. _cornacchia_, scelta probabilmente per la maggior "serietà". -acchia suona come un vezzeggiativo, non saprei..
Purtroppo "corvo" non comunica immediatamente l'idea di un "messaggero" in italiano, lo si apprende proprio con la trama..almeno, questo è successo a me. 
Ha piuttosto un'accezione negativa, perché legato soprattutto alla _superstizione_ come gufi, civette ("fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio" è "gufare", _portare sfortuna_). 
Il Devoto-Oli comtempla la possibilità di definire corvo un _delatore_ _anonimo,_ però se traducessi
_ le *corbeau* et meurtrier...= il corvo e l'assassino_.. non vorrebbe dire assolutamente nulla!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Caspita, mi sono fermata un attimo prima del significato corretto!
> En italien en effet je ne trouve pas un mot équivalent moi non plus..
> "Un anonimo" mais on a toujours bésoin du contexte de la lettre.
> 
> Merci bien..
> 
> P.S. "Il Corvo" tra l'altro è la traduzione adattata di "The Crow"= eng. _cornacchia_, scelta probabilmente per la maggior "serietà". -acchia suona come un vezzeggiativo, non saprei..
> Purtroppo "corvo" non comunica immediatamente l'idea di un "messaggero" in italiano, lo si apprende proprio con la trama..almeno, questo è successo a me.
> Ha piuttosto un'accezione negativa, perché legato soprattutto alla _superstizione_ come gufi, civette ("fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio" è "gufare", _portare sfortuna_).
> Il Devoto-Oli comtempla la possibilità di definire corvo un _delatore_ _anonimo,_ però se traducessi
> _le *corbeau* et meurtrier...= il corvo e l'assassino_.. non vorrebbe dire assolutamente nulla!


Come lo dici per l'italiano, anche in francese "corbeau" non fa pensare ad un delatore anonimo se non c'è il contesto . È una parola che ha avuto successo grazie ai giornali e al caso Gregory . E per essere intesa come tale, meglio che sia scritta .


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> fare l'uccellaccio del malaugurio" è "gufare", _portare sfortuna_).


Oui tout à fait, le corbeau me fait penser à un jeteur de mauvais sort : _malocchio, la cattiva sorte, la mala sorte._


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie, ora è tutto un po' più chiaro.


----------

